#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Radiologischer Befund Lendenwirbelsäule >

## Maria1967

Hallo, 
wer ist so lieb und übersetzt mit meinen neuen CT-Befund der Lendenwirbelsäule: 
L3/L4: unauffälliger Discus, geringe Spondyloosteochondrose. 
L4/L5: Discusbulging und flache, rechts dorso-laterale Discushernie, die rechte Nervenwurzel L5 am Duralsackabgang ventral tangierend, jedoch nicht wesentlich bedrängend, mäßige Spondyloosteochondrosen. 
L5/S1: Discusdegeneration mit Vakuumphänomen und zirkumferentes Discusbulging sowie breitbasiger dorso-medianer bis rechts dorso-lateraler Discusprolaps mit caudaler Sequestrierung entlang der Dorsalfläche von S1 über eine Strecke von ca. 
5 mm, die rechte Nervenwurzel S1 bedrängend, die linke Nervenwurzel S1 wird tangiert.
Ausgeprägte Osteochondrose, mäßige Sondylose und Spondylarthrosen, mäßige Foramenstenosen bds.. Geringe Retroposition L5 gegenüber S1 um ca. 2 mm. 
Spinalkanalweite: primär regelrecht 
Herzlichen Dank im Voraus fürs Übersetzen für Nichtmediziner.
Den Bandscheibenvorfall L5/S1 links hab ich seit 2001. Ab jetzt tuts mir auch rechts weh :Huh?:

----------


## josie

Hallo Maria!
L3/4 unauffällige Bandscheibe, geringe degenerative Veränderungen an Knorpel- und Knochensubstanz der Wirbel 
L4/5 Bandscheibenvorfall re, der die Nervenwurzel berührt, jedoch nicht wesentlich bedrängt, mäßige degenerative Veränderungen an Knorpel- und Knochensubstanz der Wirbel 
L5/S1 Bandscheibendegeneration (i.d.R. Höhenverlust) Bandscheibenvorfall mit Sequester (Abrutschen von Bandscheibenmaterial in den  	Spinalkanal), er bedrängt die re Nervenwurzel S1, die li Nervenwurzel wird berührt. 
Ausgeprägte Osteochondrose (degenerative Erkrankung der Knochen und Knorpel), mäßige Veränderung am Wirbelkörper und deg. Veränderung am Wirbelgelenk.
Mäßige Verknöcherung des Nervenaustrittslochs bds. 
Gute Besserung!

----------


## Maria1967

Liebe Josie, herzlichen Dank fürs Übersetzten. Ich hab befürchtet, das ich jetzt einen weiteren Bandscheibenvorfall dazu bekommen habe, weil die Schmerzen bis zum Knöchel runter ausstrahlen,

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo, 
ein vorhandener Bandscheibenvorfall - auch wenn er viele Jahre zurückliegt, wird immer wieder mal Probleme bereiten. Genauso, wie auch Veränderungen in Form von Verschleißerscheinungen solche Beschwerden verursachen können. 
Man sollte schon schauen, das man hier gezielt eine Therapie einleitet. In welche Richtung man auch immer gehen möchte. Man hat ja genügend Spielraum - denke ich mal.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Maria1967

Hallo, 
mein Orthopäde hat jetzt noch eine MRT-Untersuchung angeordnet um genauer feststellen zu können, was wir dagegen machen. Termin leider erst Anfang Juli bekommen. 
LG Maria

----------

